
Escaping Hell with Monads - BoiledCabbage
http://philipnilsson.github.io/Badness10k/escaping-hell-with-monads/
======
BoiledCabbage
Skipping over all the usual analogies and theoretical theoretical side this
article provides a simple discussion of the problem domain of monads and how
they provide an elegant solution. It does this using common problems like
callback-hell and null-check hell, and using code in an imperative language
making it straight forward to recognize patterns in code the reader has likely
seen.

Easy to follow, this type of presentation is really impressive and is what
allowed the motivation for monads to finally ever seem useful and practical.

I wish items like this were presented more often than the usual backwards,
theoretical presentation which doesn't really help a reader much.

